# Meow - I'm new



## Lyndy (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi
Just registered and wanted to introduce myself and my cats. I share my home with Tom, 16, Gismo, 14 and Guinness, Age unknown as he moved in on his own. I also have 2 rabbits, 6 chinchillas, 2 Degus, 1 hampster, 2 chickens, 8 Budgies, 6 cockatiels, 18 quail and at least 12 fish. (And of course my husband) :roll: I used to have Jerry who was Toms brother but sadly passed away at 11 years old. Also Corrie, age unknown, who lived with us for about 3 years but eventually died from kidney disease. I miss them both very much.  
Look forward to chatting and sharing stories with you all.

Lyndy


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Welcome!!!! It sounds like you have a lovely family. What is a Degu?


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Lyndy and welcome!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Lyndy, welcome to the Cat Forum.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Lyndy! I also want to know what a degu is? :lol:


----------



## woollymoose (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi and welcome to the forum! May I venture a guess? Is a degue a type of lizard??? :roll:


----------



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

Welcome to all of your big family


----------



## Lyndy (Apr 8, 2004)

*Hi, Degus?*

Hi Again
Thanks for all you welcome replies, as to a Degu, It is somewhere between a extra large Gerbil and a Squirril/Chinchilla in looks, about the size of a large rat. Brown in colour with cream tummy. Very sweet. Originate from Chile, and just geting popular here in the UK I think. My Cats sit and watch when I let them out quite placid but if I left them alone I am sure it would be PLAYTIME!!


----------

